# Never done a furry convention - what are they like?



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Are they anything like Sci-Fi cons? Guest talks from 10am - 5pm, autographs after that, then an evening disco/booze session from 8pm - 2am? Sci-Fi cons tend not to have video rooms anymore, ever since Paramount started sending representatives to cons under the guise of being attendees to spy out and then threaten lawsuits on any cons that showed Trek videos

I've done Trek, Farscape and Stargate cons (going to be seeing Richard Dean Anderson at one in August)

What furry cons would you recommend?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 25, 2008)

i went to FURther CONfusion for 1 day and for a mere 6 hours and it was so fun :}

i went mainly just to fursuit and to check out the vendors

the atmosphere there was wonderful, i felt right and home.

 and even though all i really did was wander the whole hotel getting stopped for hugs, stop to rest in the headless lounge, shop, and get some pictures taken it was the most fun i have had in along time.

it was worth going just to be around so many easy going folks who all love the same things.


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 26, 2008)

I did an Anime con, had lots of people in costume.  I'd assume the same for a Fur con, but with more raves and yiff.....maybe.  I dont know.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about yiffing at cons, furries have said that the ep of CSI was very exaggerated and a lot of people wouldn't yiff in fursuits because they didn't want to risk damaging said fursuit


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 27, 2008)

If sex occurs at furry cons, it is pretty exclusively behind closed doors, or at least kept a very good secret.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 28, 2008)

One thing you will see at a furry con that you don't see at other kinds of convention is the sheer number of people socialzing while looking through or drawing in each other's sketchbooks. Since furry gets its material almost exclusivley from its own fans, in addition to all the dealer/artists doing pictures, there are a lot of ordinary attendees also perusing and doing drawings amongst/with/for each other.

I should know, I'm posting from one (Anthrcon)

---PCJ (now off to buy more stuff)


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 7, 2008)

I will say that furry cons are a lot more social than many anime cons I've attended. There's a lot of sitting around and chatting to go with the panels and dealer's den visits and activities and whatnot. Not so many autographs, but lots of fanboy fun. And lots of people enjoying the sight of people with similar interests in varying degress of fursuiting.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Uhh Is there any cons is the midsouth area of the US? I havebeen seekign to go to one since I have read so much about them... I wonder if they would realy be like a Sci-fi con hehe


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 17, 2008)

where are you exactly  drake becuase  mid  south could be any where form  near me  to near  Tennessee or  near alabma


----------



## pheonix (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never been to a con but hoping I can make it to one soon.*crosses fingers*


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 19, 2008)

Drakeclaw said:


> Uhh Is there any cons is the midsouth area of the US? I havebeen seekign to go to one since I have read so much about them... I wonder if they would realy be like a Sci-fi con hehe


See here:
http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html


----------



## nedded (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a good explanation of cons, echoing my personal experience. It's an article written by someone who snuck into a con looking for the stuff in the Vanity Fail article (and couldn't find it, BTW.) It's a good read, and one worth spreading around to counter the yellow journalism of VF and MTV and possibly even CSI.
http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article.cfm?aid=3873

However, I can't condone the reporter's method of sneaking in.


----------



## Sashiku (Sep 24, 2008)

Living in Oklahoma is the worst. The only furcons are in OKC, and they are even hard to find. Finding one in Tulsa is near to impossible. I hate that i cant find anyone to talk to around here.


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 24, 2008)

Sashiku said:


> Living in Oklahoma is the worst. The only furcons are in OKC, and they are even hard to find. Finding one in Tulsa is near to impossible. I hate that i cant find anyone to talk to around here.



Come down to Furry Fiesta in February. I think there's going to be a caravan of folks coming from Oklahoma.


----------



## malis (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never been to a furry con either. Actually, I've never been to any kind of con. I'm sure there are plenty of cons in New York, but I don't know which ones or where exactly they are. I live in upstate NY and I have never heard of any being in my area, but I guess I've never really looked out for them either. They sound fun despite the fact that I'm a bit freaked out by fursuits...dunno why. I may go to one someday as I would like to meet people I watch and or talk to on fa. I'm very shy irl though lol. But I think chatting with people and commissioning people as well as drawing in each other's sketchpads sounds fun.

Also, do you have to be a certain age to attend furry cons?

Another thing keeping me from attending any cons is that I don't have any irl friends that would come with me. ='( And my parents would probably think I'm really weird (well, more so than they already do).


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2008)

It's like stepping into another world. The worst part is having to come back to reality once the weekend is done. :C


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been going to FWA since '06 and it's been a blast! I've also had experiences with anime cons and I can say with out a douct, as both a furry and an anime fan, that my furcon experiences have been SO MUCH more fun. I mean, it feels more personal and easier to get involved. 

Games, pannels, dealers and artists, just all and all a fun experience. I've met lots of awesome friends at fur cons and it's the thing I look forward to most in the year.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 24, 2008)

malis said:


> I've never been to a furry con either. Actually, I've never been to any kind of con. I'm sure there are plenty of cons in New York, but I don't know which ones or where exactly they are. I live in upstate NY and I have never heard of any being in my area, but I guess I've never really looked out for them either.


Look above your post--there's a link to a global map of furry con locations. Each pointer links to the con's page on WikiFur and the convention's website. (Eh--why not just copy/paste: http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html) 



> They sound fun despite the fact that I'm a bit freaked out by fursuits...dunno why.


Fursuiters make up only a fraction of attendees--10-15% at most. They are the most _visible_ aspect of a furry con, but only because everyone else looks ordinary around them, hence most con photos tend to feature them as the central subject.


> I may go to one someday as I would like to meet people I watch and or talk to on fa. I'm very shy irl though lol. But I think chatting with people and commissioning people as well as drawing in each other's sketchpads sounds fun.


The main thrust of most furry cons is artwork, and being that the fandom is driven by the material created by it's own adherents, means that most socialization is going to be around artwork (i.e. sketchbook viewing and art trading)



> Also, do you have to be a certain age to attend furry cons?


Most require you to be 18. Renting hotel rooms is a seperate matter and some _may_ require you to be as much as 21. Underage attendees roomsharing with older attendees have to have a signed parental consent form (usually available on the convention's website).



> Another thing keeping me from attending any cons is that I don't have any irl friends that would come with me. ='( And my parents would probably think I'm really weird (well, more so than they already do).


Anthrocon's chairman brings both of his parents to his event, and they apparently have a blast every year. Many (you could even say most) attendees of these events only know each other via the Internet, and the convention is prety much the only place these folks get to meet in real life. 

---PCJ


----------

